# مما



## Ibn Nacer

Bonsoir,

Comment traduiriez-vous ce titre :

مَعَ انْتِشَارِ الْإسْلَامِ فِي بِلَادٍ غَيْرِ عَرَبِيَّةٍ، بَدَأَ  ظُهُورُ اللَّحْنِ مِمَّا اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ  الْعَرَبِيَّةِ

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer l'usage de  مِمَّا  ?

Merci.


----------



## akhooha

"With the spread of Islam into non-Arabic countries, grammatical mistakes began to appear, which necessitated the laying down of rules for the Arabic language."

مِمَّا can be translated as "which" or "a fact which"


----------



## Ibn Nacer

akhooha said:


> "With the spread of Islam into non-Arabic countries, grammatical mistakes began to appear, which necessitated the laying down of rules for the Arabic language."



Thank you very much.



akhooha said:


> مِمَّا can be translated as "which" or "a fact which"


 Yes I understand the meaning but I did not understand this grammatical construction. Why do not we just use مَا or الذي ? Or وذلك ? I did not understand the use of the preposition مِنْ.


-------------

La traduction proposée ici : http://learning.aljazeera.net/weeklylearning/pages/bfb41381-63c0-4883-a844-2fafb4881548?Level=1 ne semble pas correcte :


> مَعَ  انْتِشَارِ الْإسْلَامِ فِي بِلَادٍ غَيْرِ عَرَبِيَّةٍ، بَدَأَ ظُهُورُ  اللَّحْنِ مِمَّا اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ
> 
> Avec la propagation de l'islam, la langue arabe  étend son domaine géographique rendant nécessaire la mise en place d'une  grammaire commune                 ​


----------



## Bakr

Je pense à :

مما = Ce qui (a)...

Selon les contextes..!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bakr said:


> Je pense à :
> 
> مما = Ce qui (a)...
> 
> Selon les contextes..!


Merci. Oui je pense aussi à "ce qui a..." mais justement il me semble que si on écrit : مَا اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ on aura aussi ce sens "_...ce qui a rendu nécessaire la mise en place de règles pour la langue arabe_". C'est pourquoi je me demande pourquoi la préposition *min* a été utilisée...

-------



Ibn Nacer said:


> La traduction proposée ici : http://learning.aljazeera.net/weeklylearning/pages/bfb41381-63c0-4883-a844-2fafb4881548?Level=1 ne semble pas correcte :
> 
> *مَعَ*  انْتِشَارِ الْإسْلَامِ فِي بِلَادٍ غَيْرِ  عَرَبِيَّةٍ، بَدَأَ ظُهُورُ  اللَّحْنِ مِمَّا اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ  قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ​
> *Avec* la propagation de l'islam, la langue arabe  étend son domaine  géographique rendant nécessaire la mise en place d'une  grammaire  commune


Est-ce qu'ici *مَعَ *n'aurait pas le sens d'une concession (malgré, en dépit de, bien que...) ?

C'est-à-dire qu'au lieu de traduire par "avec" ou "with" on traduirait par exemple par "malgré" :

- Malgré la propagation de l'Islâm dans les pays non arabes...
- Despite the spread of Islaam into non-Arabic countries...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Bakr

Ibn Nacer said:


> Merci. Oui je pense aussi à "ce qui a..." mais justement il me semble que si on écrit : مَا اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ on aura aussi ce sens "_...ce qui a rendu nécessaire la mise en place de règles pour la langue arabe_". C'est pourquoi je me demande pourquoi la préposition *min* a été utilisée...



لا أظن ذلك...ربما علينا القول
هذا/أو ذلك... مَا اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ

والله أعلم


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Tu veux dire qu'on pourrait écrire ? :

مَعَ انْتِشَارِ الْإسْلَامِ فِي بِلَادٍ غَيْرِ عَرَبِيَّةٍ، بَدَأَ ظُهُورُ اللَّحْنِ وذلك ما اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ

On pourrait aussi enlever ما :

مَعَ انْتِشَارِ الْإسْلَامِ فِي بِلَادٍ غَيْرِ عَرَبِيَّةٍ، بَدَأَ ظُهُورُ اللَّحْنِ وذلك اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ

Ou :

مَعَ انْتِشَارِ الْإسْلَامِ فِي بِلَادٍ غَيْرِ عَرَبِيَّةٍ، بَدَأَ ظُهُورُ اللَّحْنِ واسْتَلْزَمَ ذلك وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ


----------



## Bakr

نعم، سوف أكتب هذه الجمل باستعمال هذه الكلمات :ـ

مَعَ انْتِشَارِ الْإسْلَامِ فِي بِلَادٍ غَيْرِ عَرَبِيَّةٍ، بَدَأَ ظُهُورُ اللَّحْنِ وذلك ما اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ
أو
مَعَ انْتِشَارِ الْإسْلَامِ فِي بِلَادٍ غَيْرِ عَرَبِيَّةٍ، بَدَأَ ظُهُورُ اللَّحْنِ وهذا ما اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ

بينما الجملة الأخيرة سوف أكتبها

مَعَ انْتِشَارِ الْإسْلَامِ فِي بِلَادٍ غَيْرِ عَرَبِيَّةٍ، بَدَأَ ظُهُورُ اللَّحْنِ وذلك اسْتَلْزَمَ وَضْعَ قَوَاعِدَ لِلُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ 

تماما كما لو قلت بالفرنسية 
Ce qui a...
أليس كذلك؟


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci. 

En français je pense que وذلك/هذا* ما* اسْتَلْزَمَ a le sens (littéralement) de  : "_et cela/ceci (est) *ce qui* a rendu nécessaire..."_ ou bien : "et c'est _*ce qui* a rendu nécessaire..."_

C'est-à-dire que * ما* اسْتَلْزَمَ = _*ce qui* a rendu nécessaire_


----------



## Bakr

Oui, c'est ça!


----------



## akhooha

> C'est-à-dire qu'au lieu de traduire par "avec" ou "with" on traduirait par exemple par "malgré" :
> - Malgré la propagation de l'Islâm dans les pays non arabes...
> - Despite the spread of Islaam into non-Arabic countries...
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


No, it is not "despite". The use of "with" (مَعَ) indicates that it the spread of Islam into non-Arabic countries is happening at the same time as the beginning of the grammatical errors.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bakr said:


> Oui, c'est ça!





akhooha said:


> No, it is not "despite". The use of "with" (مَعَ) indicates that it the spread of Islam into non-Arabic countries is happening at the same time as the beginning of the grammatical errors.



Merci à vous deux.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

مِمَّا  : كلمة مركَّبة مِنْ حرف الجرّ ( مِنْ )، و ( ما ) الموصولة ، وقد تكون  زائدة غير كافّة :- أخذتُ مِمَّا أخذتَ : من الذي أخذت ، - { مِمَّا  خَطِيئَاتِهِمْ أُغْرِقُوا } .ا
المعجم: اللغة العربية المعاصر
​
Je vois dans ce dictionnaire que مِمَّا est composé de la préposition مِنْ et de ما الموصولة mais c'est vrai qu'ensuite il est dit que ما peut être زائدة غير كافّة.

Dans notre cas je pense qu'on a affaire à ما الموصولة, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## PlanC

Ibn Nacer said:


> مِمَّا  : كلمة مركَّبة مِنْ حرف الجرّ ( مِنْ )، و ( ما ) الموصولة ، وقد تكون  زائدة غير كافّة :- أخذتُ مِمَّا أخذتَ : من الذي أخذت ، - { مِمَّا  خَطِيئَاتِهِمْ أُغْرِقُوا } .ا
> المعجم: اللغة العربية المعاصر
> ​Je vois dans ce dictionnaire que مِمَّا est composé de la préposition مِنْ et de ما الموصولة mais c'est vrai qu'ensuite il est dit que ما peut être زائدة غير كافّة.
> Dans notre cas je pense qu'on a affaire à ما الموصولة, qu'en pensez-vous ?





> ما - الزائدة غير الكافة : من الثابت في العربية أنَّ عمل حروف الجر هو جر الأسماء بعدها، فتأتي (ما) زائدة غير كافة في جملة مواطن ذكرها النحاة ، ومنها أنها تزاد بعد (مِنْ) و(عن) و(باء) فلا تكفها عن العمل


​Yes it's correct, even in english we could find those type of combined conjunctions: مِمَّا = من ما , En.equiv: Thereby = there + by
another example: Whereas = where + as, Ar.equiv: حيث أن

Besides مِمَّا allows making a quick resumption (rather than using وهذا ما for example) in way to keep up with this fluidity needed to make a concecutive settlement using constructive statements, and which are intended to attract and converge our opinion by taking care of marking a slight transition. One of multiple virtues gained when choosing the right terminology in communication.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

PlanC said:


> Yes it's correct, even in english we could find those type of combined conjunctions: مِمَّا = من ما , En.equiv: Thereby = there + by
> another example: Whereas = where + as, Ar.equiv: حيث أن
> 
> Besides مِمَّا allows making a quick resumption (rather than using وهذا ما for example) in way to keep up with this fluidity needed to make a concecutive settlement using constructive statements, and which are intended to attract and converge our opinion by taking care of marking a slight transition. One of multiple virtues gained when choosing the right terminology in communication.


Merci bien.


PlanC said:


> another example: Whereas = where + as, Ar.equiv: حيث أن


On a déjà discuté de حيث أن à partir d'ici : *#18*. On a vu que من حيث إن/أن peut servir à exprimer la cause : puisque, étant donné que... (since, because...). Pour le sens de "Whereas" je l'ai vu dans un dictionnaire mais les exemples donnés dans le fil (*#18*) n'ont pas été considérés comme corrects par certains membres..


----------



## Ibn Nacer

J'ai trouvé un exemple où مما exprime une conséquence :

Le terminal de Rafah n'a été ouvert que deux jours en juillet et en août, *si bien* qu'il était impossible de pénétrer dans la bande de Gaza ou d'en sortir

وظل معبر رفح مغلقا طوال معظم شهري تموز/يوليه وآب/أغسطس باستثناء يومين، مما منع الناس من مغادرة قطاع غزة أو الدخول إليه​
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Par quoi pourrait-on remplacer مما ?
​


----------



## cherine

On peut le remplacer par الأمر الذي.
"mimma" est comme "ce qui a...".


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci Cherine.


----------

